
Show HN: Anti-Stress news reader based on sentiment analysis (Android) - hacakton
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ml.sentinews
======
thisisnotanexit
I really like the concept of this app, can you explain how the app determines
whether an article is good or bad news?

~~~
Yeroniomus
The app uses algorithms of sentiment analysis
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentiment_analysis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentiment_analysis)
All news classify by their positive/negative features. The set of features was
created with the help of deep learning technique. A lot of news sources for
different languages were analyzed to automatically extract the typical "good"
or "bad" patterns for classification.

